# Registration as a Medical Doctor in Portugal



## MarcRSA

Hello All,

I am a Medical Doctor. I qualified in South Africa (UCT) and I am registered in RSA, UK, Ireland and Holland. I cannot take the Winters of Northern Europe any more!

I wish to register in Portugal. The website of the "Ordem dos Medicos" website is not particularly enlightening. I speak and read Portuguese to a basic level and I find communication relatively comfortable ( I still have a long way to go)!

I would appreciate help or advice as to how to register in Portugal as a Doctor.

Kind regards and well over the festive season.

Marc


----------



## canoeman

You might find this link useful EU-Recognition of professional qualifications in other countries-Your Europe

and this is main Health Service site, they should be able to tell you what or where positions are advertised
Direcção-Geral da Saúde


----------

